# M-edge, a new color for their cases



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Every time I go to M-edge there is a new addition! They've been very busy!

Gold!










I love my Go! cover, I'd like one in every color! But then I'd need a skin to go with each one (the topic of my other thread! lol)


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOVE the gold! I have been BEGGING FOR SOMEONE .. ANYONE  to make a metallic jacket since my first kindle.. this is great.. would love to see this in silver but hey I will take it.. I just WISH they would do a jacket without htat space for the light.. I hate the lights, I dont' use them and even if I did who carrys that around during the day?  I am not a fan of the go because I don't like the hinges so I know I want one not sure which way to go though. .thanks for the update


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't need another case...I don't need another case.  I don't need another case.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooh, lovely for the holidays.  Hmmm, my skin & BB fabric has a gold thread through it........


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I guess all the companies aim to keep all the 1st generation kindles nekkid!  Don't they know that there are thousands od K1's still out here!!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you guys are BAD BAD BAD.. 

I just ordered one.. I justified it by using the code FACEBOOK in my order which gave me 20% off.. yeah that really helps.. I already have an Icon case and a New Yorker case on the way.. this is an enablers dream.. LOL..


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

You can never have too much BLING - even for your Kindle!!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Jassy

I guess they don't create new ones for the K1 since its not being made anymore.. although I know Oberon still carries the K1 covers and I am sure there are still a few out there on other sites as well


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't need another case...I don't need another case. I don't need another case.


I don't need another case...I don't need another case. I don't need another case.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was just on the M-Edge site and couldn't get to the metallic gold ones.  It shows them at the top of the home page part of the time, but when I click on it, it goes to another page and then after I select 6" Kindle, the selections don't include the new cover.  I also looked under the DX but didn't see it there either.

But Patrizia ordered one.

My pink Go-Jacket should be here today.  My Oberon purple ROH arrived on Wednesday.

Guess I have enough covers for a while!  But I did want to get a good look at the new M-Edge metallic gold one.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I was just on the M-Edge site and couldn't get to the metallic gold ones. It shows them at the top of the home page part of the time, but when I click on it, it goes to another page and then after I select 6" Kindle, the selections don't include the new cover. I also looked under the DX but didn't see it there either.
> 
> But Patrizia ordered one.
> 
> ...


Just saw the gold one as an option with the Prodigy Jackets.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Just saw the gold one as an option with the Prodigy Jackets.


Now I see it in the Go-Jacket. It just didn't stand out as well as it did in the picture with just the gold jackets. The photo looks silver, but I guess that's what the flash does.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I ordered a go jacket so my hubby could give it to me for Christmas! lol I'll let everyone know how it looks.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

lisa.m said:


> I ordered a go jacket so my hubby could give it to me for Christmas! lol I'll let everyone know how it looks.


Way to GO!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> My pink Go-Jacket should be here today.


How do you like your pink M-edge? Is it a light pink or a dark pink?
deb


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Way to GO!!!


lol


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Jassy
> 
> I guess they don't create new ones for the K1 since its not being made anymore.. although I know Oberon still carries the K1 covers and I am sure there are still a few out there on other sites as well


But M-Edge is not even making the original case anymore. So the only place to get a K1 M-edge case is ebay. So much for wanting a different colored case. Just because there is a newer model does not mean the K1 does not exsist. It is sad. I wanted one of the other newer cases. But no luck


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

ooo gold ... i love it!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

drenee said:


> How do you like your pink M-edge? Is it a light pink or a dark pink?
> deb


My new Go cover is a medium pink. I thought it would be lighter. I think most of the pictures come out lighter from the flash photography. I have the pebbled fuschia for my DX but was rather disappointed in the color, so I wanted a smooth leather go cover for my K2. I do like this go cover a lot. Never had the hinge system before. It leaves the left hand corner free of strap, so it's easier to slide the switch to put to sleep or wake up.

I'd never even noticed the holes on the left side of the K2 before where the hinges go in. The Kindle DX go cover doesn't have hinges. It has four corners.

I think that I will buy another go cover some time . . . maybe after I make a change with the skin. The pink goes very well with my pink meadow decalgirl skin.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I saw the gold, and liked the look of it, but was afraid it would be too metallic.  So I ordered the Go for the K2 in what looks like a granny apple green.  Anyone have that color?  Do you like it?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

FancyNancy

its not too metallic at all, in fact its more of a gold siver or as someone said Gilver and its very muted and understated... I have the green but its more of a KiWi color then granny apple.. but I got it a while ago they may have changed it since then


----------

